
Introducing High CPU Droplets - blockloop
https://blog.digitalocean.com/introducing-high-cpu-droplets/
======
andriussev
Oddly, just yesterday I published an article about multicore CPU performance
of some providers (including DigitalOcean) and they now have made my tests
almost obsolete. Luckily, my tests were with $20 VPSes so the still have some
credibility.

But I'm curious how oversold would the new droplets be. DO had the most
deviation in the providers that I checked. Would think that at least for a
while, there should not be much overselling on CPU.

------
aruggirello
Interesting, but is there a way to upgrade existing droplets?

~~~
andriussev
Does not seem so (checked with a new droplet), which makes sense. The high CPU
droplets have only 20GB of storage which would make any standard droplet,
except the $5, inconvenient to resize automatically (if not impossible or very
dangerous).

